

Ad-Blocking Extension Ghostery Actually Sells Data to Advertisers - TDL
http://lifehacker.com/ad-blocking-extension-ghostery-actually-sells-data-to-a-514417864?utm_campaign=socialflow_lifehacker_twitter&utm_source=lifehacker_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow

======
aroch
1\. It's opt-in

2\. It's opt-in

3\. You guessed it, it's opt-in

Hell, they even _tell_ you they sell it if you're curious right next to the
preference

 _GhostRank sends anonymous statistical information about the trackers, ads,
and other scripts that Ghostery encounters and the pages on which they 're
found. It does not make use of browser cookies or flash cookies and stores no
unique information about the user (not even an IP address).

Ghostery uses this information to create panel data about the proliferation of
these scripts and shares this data with the Ghostery community, companies
interested in measuring their own activity and compliance with privacy
standards across the web, and organizations dedicated to holding these
companies accountable. GhostRank data is not used to target advertising and is
never shared for that purpose. For more details on exactly what GhostRank
collects, please visit our FAQ.

By participating in GhostRank, you're agreeing to become part of this
anonymous panel and you're helping to support Ghostery as you browse the web._

~~~
TDL
I wasn't understanding the outrage either.

